# ColorMunki



## happycranker (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello, Is there anyone using the X-rite ColorMunki and could you tell me if you have had good value for money, I am particularly looking to achieve better match of my prints compared with my calibrated monitor. Looking at all the promo stuff and the video’s the concept sounds great but I just wonder in the end if just using the canned paper manufacturer’s profiles like I do now, I will notice any difference.


----------



## gregDT (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm using the Datacolor Spyder 3 but the technology is much the same regardless of which manufacturer you choose. One question is how have you calibrated your monitor as that's the primary function of a ColorMunki. I use my Spyder mainly for mnitor calibration (at which I think both it and your Xrite ColorMunki are excellent tools).


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 24, 2011)

I use the Color Munki, and I'm quite happy with display calibration. 

I'm less happy with printer calibration, however that's not Color Munki's problem. My low end HP printer is simply not capable of disabling internal color management and therefore I can't get any repeatability in the profiles. While researching that little gotcha, I did find numerous folks who were happy with the CM printer profiling.  As to value, I haven't paid any attention to that market segment recently, so no comment. Had I known about my printer problem, I probably would have chosen a less expensive system.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Datacolor Spyder 3 and my colleague also used the same up until very recently. He has just purchased the Color Munki system and said it was worth every $. He has struggled with printer calibration for 2 years and says this is the first time he is happy. I'm going to get him to bring it around to my place and see what it can do one day


----------



## happycranker (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys I have been using an GM Eye One for monitor calibration on my Eizo for the last four years, but just feel now that the printer profile matching sounds like a good idea, just need to melt the credit card again!!!


----------



## Jim Fraze (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi,
I've been using my ColorMunki for quite a while.  I use it to calibrate my monitor as well as for generating my own printer profiles for my Canon Pro9000.  I've found that, for most of the paper I use, the printer profiles I generated with the ColorMunki work better than what I get from the profiles provided by the paper manufacturer.  In some cases the improvement is small but in others the improvement is significant.  I use Ilford, Inkpress and Red River paper with good results.


----------

